
Social Customer Service is the new Marketing hero - fmfamaral
https://unbabel.com/blog/social-media-customer-service/
======
Multani77
Xbox is one the best examples out there of how social media can be used for
customer support and happiness. Not all kinds of audiences would like to be
supported on Twitter though :)

